# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING Q & A >  Mike Matarazzo's Wiki page---full of anabolic regrets

## Remington

Now I dunno if he actually wrote the commentary, but I can't imagine who would and for what reason.
I seem to remember reading something similar to this years ago in a European bodybuilding mag.

I have so many memories of being alone in a hotel room the week, five days or two days before a contest, and doing unspeakable things to my bodysteroids, growth hormones, diureticsanything and everything that we as bodybuilders do to achieve a certain look.

----------


## keep fightin

off topic, but I remember seeing his dad in a wheel chair sporting 18.5 calves, for a guy who couldn't walk I'd say that's impressive, to go far in BB you still must choose your parents wisely

----------

